# Injuries.



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Howdy GBATemp, what kind of injuries have you succumbed to that have affected your life in some way?

I've suffered various injuries to practically everywhere. First off I have a piece of glass in my right knee from when I was 11...was playing outside and fell on an unseen plate glass on the ground (WHY THE FUCK WAS THAT THERE, DON'T EVEN KNOW). Got hit in the spine by both a baseball after someone hit it and a baseball being chucked at me for...various reasons. Been hit in the right shoulder by a baseball bat, got hit by a car on my right side, have had various nails pierce through both my feet, various dislocations on most of my fingers on both my hands. OH and this one time when I was on a sledding trip (I was about 8...) I was going down a hill when suddenly bench. A fucking bench was in the middle of the hill covered in snow, no one saw it. Got a scar next to my left eye and chipped my skull a bit there. I'm pretty much unable to do any kind of physical activity without hurting myself in some way and I'm constantly in pain all the time. BUT THAT'S WHY I'M SUCH A BADASS. 

Anyways, what about you, various people?

EDIT: Oh and 900 posts fuck yeah.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've broke my left arm twice. It sucked, but not nearly as bad as your injuries. But you are pretty badass.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 10, 2012)

mmmm.. hernia from when I was 5 years old and I ripped my eyebrow when i was like 6.. other than that I'm pretty scar and damage free... mmmm mint conditon


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Well...I wouldn't say badass, but accident prone haha. Funny thing about it is I've never broken a bone. Ever.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn I've never broken anything, a couple scars on my arms, calluses from lifting. The worst was being hit in the nose by a metal baseball bat and a sprained ankle, neither of which were permanent nor as bad as what you've endured.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

After a plethora of injuries, there has yet to be one that I have "succumbed to".

Ain't found no way to kill me yet.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> After a plethora of injuries, there has yet to be one that I have "succumbed to".
> 
> Ain't found no way to kill me yet.


Succumbed doesn't always mean die, can mean fail to resist.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never heard it used in any other way.

But I could be mistaken.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 10, 2012)

Never broken a bone in my body. Have never had any serious injuries greater than a bruise or a graze


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> After a plethora of injuries, there has yet to be one that I have "succumbed to".
> 
> Ain't found no way to kill me yet.


You mean to tell me that in the greatest RPG of all (called _Real Life_), you've *never* been taken down to 0 HP??



Spoiler



Neither have I


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 10, 2012)

The worse that ever happened was a car running over my foot. Twice. Thank god I was wearing boots. 

Actually, I remembered...I accidentally shocked myself with a bug zapper multiple times when I was 8... o.o


----------



## Gahars (Jan 10, 2012)

The two I can think of are cracking my head open when I was three or so and breaking my right ankle just two years ago (trampolines are predatory beasts).

Other than that, I've been pretty lucky when it comes to serious injuries.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Man...and here I thought mine were only minor


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
no, but I've been really damn close.  
(Assuming that anesthesia counts)


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2012)

Way to many to describe.

Last injury was when I was rewiring a light socket for my mum when my dad accidentally turned on the power on the distribution board.

Got zapped pretty hard!
230v hurts like a mxthxrfxcker.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Way to many to describe.
> 
> Last injury was when I was rewiring a light socket for my mum when my dad accidentally turned on the power on the distribution board.
> 
> ...


Ooooh yeah that happened to me before! Holy mother of god does that shit hurt. I also got tazed once, too. That wasn't very awesome either.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmmm.. well I burned my hand on a tractor muffler when I was really young =P so I don't remember the pain really.  Haven't broken any bones, and I hope I never do!  Other than that, just minor things here and there that aren't even worth mentioning.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> DinohScene said:
> 
> 
> > Way to many to describe.
> ...




Electricity just sucks ass when it passes trough you xd


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > DinohScene said:
> ...


Someone set up a prank for me, got wire and hooked up my desk at school to an outlet. Soon as I touch that fucker I was numb for hours.


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 10, 2012)

I was biking on my mountain bike around three years ago to my friends house, and hit this small jump in the center of town going about 20 miles per hour... my front wheel fell off in the air. 

Have some scars on my wrist. I was able to see the bone, and had some bruises on my face. Luckily I didn't hit my head...

This actually happened after my first day of work at my job. I went in the next day all bandaged up.

Other than that, I've never had to go to the hospital or anything. I've been skateboarding my whole life and have fallen plenty of times but never really anything as bad as that... Worst part is it wasn't even my fault too. Dumb bike.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

This list omits all medical problems I've had to be treated for, and any purposely self-inflicted wounds. (emo teen) 

Age 6: Running around barefoot in the yard. Stepped on an apple with a Japanese Wasp (aka Asian Giant Wasp) inside. Stung between my two smallest toes. Hurt like absolute hell.

Age 12: Nicked an artery in my left hand with a machete. Blood fountain. Four stitches.

Age 13: Blew myself up. Didn't realize that gasoline vapors tend to creep across the ground, (I thought they went straight up.) so I laid on the ground to light the pyre. Lost my eyebrows and any hair not covered by my hat. Minor burns on my neck. 

Age 14: Ran into a small tree riding a motorcycle way to big for me. Broke a toe. 

Also 14: Landed with my back across the metal portion of a trampoline, couldn't breathe for a few minutes. 

Age 20: Tripped while running up steps, caught two fingers in the metal railing, broke them. 

Age 22: Drove into the back of a stopped car, broke my windshield with my forehead, paramedics suspected concussion but I wouldn't go to the hospital.


EDIT: Oh, and around a hundred times I've had work related injuries. Hyper-extended knees, smashed thumbs, nails/screws in my feet, had a 6x6 beam dropped on my foot, hit on the head numerous times, pesticide sprayed in my eyes a few times, fell off a scaffold from heat stroke.

Like I said earlier: Ain't found no way to kill me yet.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 10, 2012)

Eh several injuries. Usually just bruises and cuts. I've nearly broken my hand twice. Only my left, though...which is nice. Couldn't type for shit, but at least I could still move my mouse, haha.
I almost, or I should say I SHOULD have, broke my forearm when I blocked a baseball bat with it. Protip, don't fucking block a baseball bat. That's something you only do once.

Nothing terrible though. I've never actually broken anything. Just close calls. 

One hilarious injury I got was when I was at work. I was just putting various BBQ utensils away. There was a package with various things hanging, and out of the corner of my eye I saw something fall from the package, I instinctively launched my arm out to grab it, but I clearly missed by a mile, because my arm landed on top of it. I ended up skewering my hand on a BBQ fork. Blood just started gushing out. I quickly grabbed some of this papery crap that they packed with the BBQ stuff I was putting away and wandered off to find someone to help me stop the violent bleeding.
We pretty much just put a wad of cotton and then a large bandaid over it and said "fuck it, that's good enough."
I got a 15 minute break out of it. It was nice.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jan 10, 2012)

Ripped my right big toe open and nearly tore the toenail off when I was little, a loose nailhead sticking up from a wooden floor near our dining room. Don't actually remember it being painful, just enough blood to make me wonder if I'd gotten spaghetti sauce from that night's dinner on my foot somehow.

I got sliced on the edge of thumb by a fastball when I was maybe 10, still a scar from that. Didn't even get walked for that, because the ump didn't see it.

Few more small scars on my hands and forearms from petsitting for the neighbors - the cat didn't much like people in her personal space, even if they didn't see here nearby. Dog liked to play rough, but usually without incident.

Probably a few minor scars or discolorations on my knees from all the foursquare or kickball I played in elementary (despite having a very large open space where one could've gone in, our kickball diamond was painted on the blacktop instead). I have a small black bit of something permanently lodged in my left knee; it'd be mistakable for an inkspot except it doesn't wipe or wash off and it's been there for years.

Quite a few times when my first bike would have issues simultaneously with braking and steering, leading me to try getting off the road safely and hitting fences or trees, but I don't think any of that left any scarring.

Now that I mentioned the bike thing, I do have to relate a story from my late pre-teen years. We got some neighbors together one weekend to play something that must've been like bike tag, spanning our yard, the next-door neighbors, and the now-vacant partially fenced in horse grazing pasture between his house and his next-door neighbors. Well, there was a section of fence cut out entirely, but the electrical wire (just a thin piece of wire with a fairly low current running through it) was still running across the fence from the segments around the opening. With the lighting and how thin that bit of wire was, it was hard to see if you didn't know it was there. A friend of mine tried biking trough the opening at close to full speed, not knowing the wire was there. It caught him _by the neck_. We all watched his bike roll on as he got caught and did nearly a full backflip around the thing, landing headfirst on the ground. Luckily, there wasn't a current running through there anymore, and it was definitely a step up from the barbed wire that'd been there a few years ago. He was fine, after having a couple minutes to catch his breath, but damn, that was scary to watch.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow.. so many reasons to just stay inside and calmly play video games, lol.  Some of these stories are just.. really bad D:  *hugs all your hurties* =P


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> Wow.. so many reasons to just stay inside and calmly play video games, lol.  Some of these stories are just.. really bad D:  *hugs all your hurties* =P


Why would anyone hug someone who hurts? Like people hug me all the time, usually whenever I say I hurt someplace and then they just make it hurt even more. WHY DO PEOPLE DO THESE THINGS.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 10, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Jennyfurr said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.. so many reasons to just stay inside and calmly play video games, lol.  Some of these stories are just.. really bad D:  *hugs all your hurties* =P
> ...


LOL!  I didn't think of that.. sorry!  I won't hug anyone then >w< hehe


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 10, 2012)

Jennyfurr said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Jennyfurr said:
> ...


Oh no ones complaining, just wondering why people do that! I mean I get why...it's just you'd think they'd have enough common sense to know where to hug.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

@[member='suprgamr232'] I think that's why dogs crawl off somewhere hard to reach when they get hurt.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 10, 2012)

Broken nose (set it back myself, did a good job too!), broken and dislocated clavicle (collar bone, the right one. Almost penetrated my pleura), various twists but nothing really serious other than that. You get lots of injuries when you start "free riding" but once you learn how to fall, you're good to go.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 10, 2012)

@[member='Vulpes Abnocto']

_"You're a tough one my friend, a lesser man would be dead by now."_


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've had a couple sprains before, usually nothing more than needing to tape up an ankle for a week or so.

My worst injury by far was when I dislocated my left patella [kneecap; I'll never forget what that bone is called]. It literally went four inches above where it should have been, it was bulging in my thighs. Not sure how I didn't tear any muscles, or tendons or ligaments from that one.

Anyway, The doctors got it back in place and wrapped my leg in a cast, and then when they took an x-ray later, this one doctor says he saw a tumor or something there and ever so casually told me they'll have to cut my leg off. I fled after that, and counted myself lucky. Well, it did take around 10 months to heal properly [i.e. I couldn't walk for that long] but I kept my leg, so that's a fair trade.

I haven't been within half a mile of a hospital since. So far, leg's fine, no tumors or any of that shit. I think it might have been something with the x-ray. My knee doesn't quite look like a knee anymore, though, can't fully bend/fold it anymore and it has like no more power [for pushing off when you stand up and such]. It sucks coz I like to squat down, and you can't do that when one knee can't bend properly.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 10, 2012)

Define "_Injury_" I have a rod in my back but I don't know if that counts.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Define "_Injury_" I have a rod in my back but I don't know if that counts.




I daresay it should. Unless it was like due to scoliosis or something.


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 10, 2012)

I have poland's syndrome (it comes in various degrees, but for me it means my right hand is deformed and I don't have any chest muscle tissue on the right side) unfortunately that also means that a certain bone in my right hand likes to delocate itself every now and then, which hurts like hell.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know if this counts as an injury But i burn my left eye while cooking something when i was 9 or something. Apparently the gas stove was not switch off and i was too close to the ignition. The scars healed all but a small proportion of my eyes which stayed red. 
I was afraid of fire a few months after that. then i grew accustom to the fire, but i was more caution of it then ever, That is until

2008 BlACK ROCK SHOOTER CAME OUT AND I WAS OBSESS BECAUSE HER LEFT EYE IS BURNING XD


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 10, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > Define "_Injury_" I have a rod in my back but I don't know if that counts.
> ...



It was.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 10, 2012)

When I was a kid, one of my friends accidentally gave me a really poor nose job while we were playing baseball and substituted the baseball for a rock when we lost the ball over a fence.

To correct it, I had to officially get a nose job.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jan 10, 2012)

Almost broke my neck cuz, We had to do a frontflip at school and i landed on my head....
And i broke my leg one time..


----------



## alidsl (Jan 10, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > After a plethora of injuries, there has yet to be one that I have "succumbed to".
> ...


Relevant:


----------



## Paarish (Jan 10, 2012)

Fractured my ankle because someone accidentally kicked it. How does someone accidentally kick an ankle? You walk in the way while they are pretending to kick a football 
Deep cut in my big toe because I stood on a big metal tin. (That was when I was young and stupid though)
Pencil stuck in the palm of my right hand. It was so deep in it stood up by itself 
I also have a hole in my eardrum but according to my doctor it's gone.


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 10, 2012)

Nothing! I'm in 'mint' condition 

Forgot one. When I was little I burnt the back of my leg on the exhaust pipe of a petrol dirtbike when going for a ride with my Dad. It hurt ALOT!

But I'm still in 'Near-Mint' condition


----------



## nasune (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I've got plenty of injuries in my lifetime, some worse and some, well not better, maybe less worse?
Let's see:

-Busted my head open half a dozen times due to various reasons (hitting the back of a truck, hitting the end of my parents' bed, etc.).
-Electrocuted myself a couple of times (once by inserting a screwdriver into a light socket which threw me across the room, but in my defence I was really young back then).
-Broke my wrist twice (once by running into a wall,and the second time by tripping).
-Got hit by a car three times (first time I had a headwound, second time I was lucky, and by the third time my luck had run out and I broke my leg badly (I had to have a rod inserted to be able to walk again)).
-Fell of a rooftop once, which wasn't so bad if it weren't for the fact that i hit the one pillar in miles around and nearly broke my leg.
-There is some very mild scarring (fortunately it's almost invisible unless you know where to look for) on both my wrists from the time that I fell of a fence ( I tried to grab it mid-fall, and cut both my wrists, and smashed into a pole wich nearly broke my nose and busted both my lips).
-There was this once that I tried to climb over another fence and I slipped, landing on barbed wire (with my groin). I literally had to pull it off me.
-I cut off part of my toe once (the doors to my back yard has these nice metal plates at the bottom, and when I jumped inside I scraped my toe over them cutting off the lower part, lot of blood that time).
-I had a piece of rock imbedded in my knee once (had to jam a stick into my knee, untill it was beneath the rock, to get it out ), beyond that the couple of times that I had a piece of glass in my foot (once through my shoe) which I had to cut out of my feet.
-While we're on the topic of feet there was this one time when I stabbed myself in the foot (the sole) when I forgot that I had a very sharp knife in my hands.
-Or the time that I nearly broke my ankle and drowned because my foot got stuck in a (relatively) rapid moving river.
-I managed to jab a fork underneath my finger nail (index finger), which was funny because it freaked out my friends.
-I also managed to cut up my thumb (straight to the bone) when I was cutting something up.
-Food poisoning once.
-And I've had hypothermia twice.

Those were the more memorable injuries that I've had, I suppose that there were not that many of them.

Oh, I forgot one of the funnier ones, when I was pushed into one of the (soccer goal) poles. I had a concussion, but the metal pole had quite a dent in it


----------



## celcodioc (Jan 10, 2012)

Only a cracked left arm so far. And that was a few years ago.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 10, 2012)

@[member='Densetsu']
That's the thing about redneck southerners. They're bred to be tougher than old shoe leather. 
My list is little-to-nothing compared to the things my friends have been through.

You're one of the few that know about the parts of the list I omitted. 
That's probably the more frightening portion, but doesn't classify as an "injury".


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> @[member='Densetsu']
> That's the thing about redneck southerners. They're bred to be tougher than old shoe leather.
> My list is little-to-nothing compared to the things my friends have been through.
> 
> ...


Well Vulpes, old buddy old pal. Let's do something about it!


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reading all these injuries everyone else is posting, I feel really lucky that all I've had are minor injuries (scrapes, minor burns from cooking, fishing hook stuck in my finger, being 2-handed in the leg with a hockey stick, etc). It also reminds me of how many times where I SHOULD have been hurt a lot more than what I was. 3 years ago (I was 16 at the time) I was playing ball hockey and got hit by a guy who was like 300+ pounds running at full speed into the boards (I was around 100 pounds at the time). The way I fell to the ground everyone though I had broken ribs or something, but I ended up just having sore ribs for a couple of days  .

Another one was when I was 10 I think. I was riding my bike through the townhouses I live in and went over a speedbump at full speed. When I hit the speedbump I lost control and I ended up wiping out completely. Considering I did a faceplant onto the pavement, I'm REALLY surprised that I only ended up with a couple of scrapes on my face, not even any blood!

But the worst injury I've ever had is nothing compared to the ones that everyone else has posted. I think I was between 6 and 8 when it happened. I'm not sure how, but I ended up with a small rock or sand or something stuck UNDER the skin of my small right toe. I didn't end up going to the hospital though because my grandma dug it out, which hurt like hell!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 10, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You're one of the few that know about the parts of the list I omitted.
> That's probably the more frightening portion, but doesn't classify as an "injury".


Indeed it _*is*_ frightening.  I don't think anyone can even begin to comprehend the level of physical pain you've felt unless they were in the same...situation.  

I've studied all about it in the highest of academic settings, and I _still_ don't think I could ever comprehend the pain D:



Spoiler



Even the Pain himself has nothing on you!


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 11, 2012)

alidsl said:


> Densetsu said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...


Thats my City right there LOL


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 11, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > You're one of the few that know about the parts of the list I omitted.
> ...




Wait... Are you implying that Vulpes has taken an arrow to the knee? Youch.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 11, 2012)

No arrows in my knee, but I did come mere millimeters from shooting m foot off with a .357 magnum, once.
Don't play with firearms in need of serious repairs like trigger springs.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 11, 2012)

I've had plenty of injuries, however the worst one I've had and pretty much disabled me from skating and other stuff like that was an injury I got to my left knee, which ripped my tendon. =3
I was around 13 at the time and I always liked to walk around on top of the walls that surrounded my middle school, thing is, right next to the walls, they had these spikey things, kinda like this but it was only one spike and it was longer... Thing is, it had rained the past day, it was spring so it was normal, but what screwed me over was a bit of moss that was still humid from the previous day, and made me slip... Lucky me fell with my left knee (well, a bit below the knee, where the tendo is), and the spike pierced my leg, which made me fall over the wall after that. I always hated hospitals, so all I did was grab something large enough to help me walk (I wasn't able to move my leg at my will) and went home, which was normally a 30min walk. =3
After that it's pretty much normal, besides the scarr left, but it god one side effect and that is, I lost part of my control over my leg, sometimes I'm walking and my left leg just fails on me. The doctor said the tendon had been damaged (well, after I was hurt and looked at it, there was this whiteish thingy parially open (well, I had a big hole on my leg, so I was able to see how awesome it was inside)... Anyways, because of that I was no longer able to skate, my main leg is the left one, so without being able to properly control it, I could no longer skate. =3

I can do all else pretty well tho, Kendo, Karate and Tennis, since with those I can easily support with my other leg. xP


----------



## Themanhunt (Jan 11, 2012)

Broke my left arm and dislocated a few of my fingers (but that was on purpose I admit). Apart from that, nothing.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 11, 2012)

I feel so left out. I've never really been injured. The only really bad thing that's happened to me was the time when I received over a 100 mosquito bites on my legs and arms. I've still got the scars, and I'm glad I didn't catch anything.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 11, 2012)

The closest I've been to a bad injury was hitting my head on an open toilet, still got the scar on my forehead (not noticeable though)


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 11, 2012)

Sterling said:


> I feel so left out. I've never really been injured. The only really bad thing that's happened to me was the time when I received over a 100 mosquito bites on my legs and arms. I've still got the scars, and I'm glad I didn't catch anything.


owww >.<  must have been so itchy lol


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

I broke several fingers, and my right arm, after i parked a pushbike under a moving car.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 11, 2012)

I've hit my head snowboarding a few times  Last year I think I may fractured my ankle snowboarding but I didn't get it checked out because I didn't want to miss the rest of the season... ha.


----------



## benbop1992 (Jan 12, 2012)

benbop1992 said:


> I broke several fingers, and my right arm, after i parked a pushbike under a moving car.



That suddenly became a whole lot cleaner. Sorry for the obscenitys.


----------



## Ace (Jan 12, 2012)

Probably the time a friend fell on top of my head, splitting it, with no way to call for any help for at least an hour.
At the time, I was 7, and I didn't know my parents number by heart, so I had to suck it up for a while until I calmed down and could remember the number.
I also scratched off a lot of skin off my left foot on the beach the same year, on vacations in Brazil. Luckily, we had some alcohol at hand to kill any bacteria.
Lastly, also the same year during the summer, I was stung all over my left leg by jellies. Had to get my leg covered in ice for several hours, and I passed out at some point, but it's kind of a faded memory by now.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

benbop1992 said:


> benbop1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I broke several fingers, and my right arm, after i parked a pushbike under a moving car.
> ...



What are you talking about? 
I didn't edit it at all. 
Just left a note saying that I wasn't "liking" the fact that you got hurt. 
I just like how you describe it.


EDIT: Just remembered one. 
About a year ago my buddy was cutting down trees and asked for my help. He really is in no health to be on ladders using chainsaws but he did it anyway. I was holding the ladder for him. When the limb fell it knocked him backward off the ladder, he fell about six meters, and the back of his head was the first thing to impact anything...the anything being my chin. After a few minutes I shook it off, but it nearly killed him.

At his insistence we finished the job (three more hours) before taking him to the hospital.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Dad ripped a torn open sode can out of my hand when I was about 14, tearing open my left thumb.  No stitches (It had exploded and was spraying all over his truck.  We both grabbed it at the exact same time, but he happened to try to get rid of it first)

A bee sting on my foot.  Big deal.

Slipped on a bike ramp and got a hairline crack on one of my teeth (permanent tooth, nonetheless)

Had all 4 wisdom teeth removed at once (though this isn't really an injury)

Tried to jump on top of metal outdoor bleachers in 8th grade, slammed my shin full force into the corner of one.  Six stitches.

Right testicle removed when I was born due to being comprised of dead tissue and doctors didn't want to risk (inevitable) infection.  I'm not positive of the reason, but I believe it would have been caused by it being twisted while I was in the womb.  Again, doesn't 100% count as an injury, but is still pretty major lol.

Bunch o' scars on my knees from falling off of my bike when I was little multiple times.


My favorite - lateral subluxation of my right patella.  For those who don't know what this is, it means I dislocated my right kneecap to the right side of my leg.  You know, where it's not supposed to be.  One hospital ride and a 3 month recovery, I am -almost- back to normal.  I do have tracking issues in the knee, though (when I bend it, you can feel it grinding).  It is affected by inclement weather.  Not as strong as it used to be.  Thankfully, I didn't need to go to physical therapy for it.  It was during this hospital visit that I learned of my resistance to morphine, too (just like my dad!)

Last week I stayed a week in Pittsburgh with my girlfriend at her apartment for college.  We were laying in bed, she went to climb over me to go grab a movie.  Well, she put her knee right down onto my bad knee.  Man, it's been over a year and a half since I felt that dreadful 3 snaps in my knee.  Hand immediately shot right to my knee and grabbed it so it wouldn't move (more) out of place.  It was fine again after 3 days.  I think it just went right back into place because my knee was completely straight to begin with.



Some kinda bad things, but nothing too major.  The knee is the worst one I've suffered >_> it's gonna be quite arthritic in the years to come.


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)

When Maddy squishes me D:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 13, 2012)

Having to read any post related to Kevan and Maddy


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)

Being cut down hard by Chikaku


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 13, 2012)

Pretending to care about Kevans love life


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)

On Topic: My brother fell of a ladder bruising and cutting his face up. Wasn't too bad but sucks when your 8. Umm I can't remember any of mine


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

Biased? Urm, if your postcount didn't increase here, it wouldn't matter. But since this is in General Off Topic, your little jokes are technically spam. 

(Not to mention they're getting a bit tiresome to everybody apart from you)


----------



## kevan (Jan 13, 2012)

Eh I was kidding D:


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2012)

_*snip_

OT:
I've burned my finger on a hot soldering iron today and I burned my ear on my hair straightener.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

Let's just get back to the topic, please.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 13, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Right testicle removed when I was born...


Yikes.  Sounds like congenital testicular torsion.  At least it didn't happen in adulthood because that can be _really_ painful. 



plasma dragon007 said:


> ...lateral subluxation of my right patella.


Not cool.  Not cool at all D:


----------



## Forstride (Jan 13, 2012)

At my aunt's house for some summer cookout the day before the first day of school that year (I was going into 5th grade), and I was running on her deck, and I went down to a lower part of the deck, didn't see a piece of metal that had a real sharp edge on one part of it, and I sliced my foot open on it.

It didn't cut that deep, and my dad just put some big butterfly stitch across it.  Didn't really hurt to walk or anything, but it was still pretty scary at first, when I saw the gash.

That's probably the most serious injury I've ever had.  I've never broken any bones, never had any surgeries or anything like that, etc.


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 13, 2012)

_*snip_

On-Topic: I have Cystic Fibrosis, not an injury per-say, but it causes me to be in a significant amount of breathing pain practically 24/7. Still qualifies me for Disabilities services everywhere, so I'd say it should count in this thread to.
As far as real injuries are considered..... I honestly don't want to share in this public of a place, it's quite embarrassing.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > Right testicle removed when I was born...
> ...



My girlfriend talked to her Human Anatomy and Physiology professor at her university a few weeks ago, and I think that her prof said that that is likely what happened to me.  Also that it's very uncommon to happen prior to birth.  Hey, least I didn't have to go through the pain of it in conscious memory, right? 



Densetsu said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > ...lateral subluxation of my right patella.
> ...



It hurt worse getting it put back in than it did when it dislocated, lol.  Hurt like hell when it dislocated, don't get me wrong, but part of the problem is just knowing what happened.  After I was on the ground for a minute I lightly touched my hand to my knee and felt my kneecap on the side.  I was relieved I hadn't broken anything, but was still scared as shit.  Holy hell, this was back in high school o.o But getting it put back in... oh good lord have I never felt anything more painful.

For the record, I was wrestling a friend of mine in the courtyard at the public library, we were just screwing around lol.  One bad leg placement when we were grappling, I got mine stuck behind his and I went down first. My leg gave out at the knee because I fell towards him and my foot was stuck behind his.  The irony is that he's a super scrawny kid


----------



## DrOctapu (Jan 13, 2012)

I threw a balisong into my leg once. Cut about half an inch into it, left a scar.
About a year ago I slipped and fucked my wrist up considerably. It looked like a "Z" around my wrist area in that my hand was a bit higher up than the rest of my arm. That arm looked fucked up for a while after I got the cast off. It was considerably thinner than my right arm and I couldn't use it for much of anything for a while.
Pretty minor, especially considering my dad's luck. Multiple amputee. He has one leg and is missing bits and pieces of his fingers. Blood circulation issues and frostbite.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 13, 2012)

Well, not an injury, but I was pretty sick when I was just a wee baby. Told death to go suck it though and walked away fine. Well, I guess crawled. Surprised I don't have any noticeable scars from that. Guess I was young enough that my body was still healing like a boss. They had to drill into my legs to find a vein. Sounds unpleasant.

Um, I think I broke my right big toe at some point. It's a little too bent compared to its brother. If I did break it, it must have been a pretty minor fracture in the long run.

I got burned really bad from a sparkler on the fourth of July when I was a kid. My dad was waving a sparkler around hard, too close to me. I was wearing a polo-ish shirt, and a chunk of sparkler went flying down my shirt and hit the left side of my chest. I got a pretty bad second degree burn. It blistered up hard, and it took awhile to completely heal. I don't think I have any scars, but I have never checked too closely.

I was stupid and would not like to say how this happened, but I dislodged the big toenail of my right foot. That one hurt really bad when I did it, since I had to try to sleep without my toe wrapped up after messing it up. It bled some due to the nail being torn from the toe. It took MONTHS to fall off completely. I actually sort of swung my left foot around and kicked the nail off. Neat, eh? Took a couple months to grow back in. Now it's a tad bit thicker than my other nails, but is still somewhat easily cut, at least.

Besides that, there are many times I should have sprained and broken things, but never did. I've smacked my head and made it bleed, but never anything serious. Some monster cat scratches that bled more than anything I've ever done to myself are also on the list. I can still see faint marks from the triple scratch this older cat gave me a few months ago. If the cuts weren't so fine, I would have likely scarred pretty badly. Regardless, my repertoire of injuries is significantly smaller than that of everybody else in my family. I don't know if I've just been smarter in how I handle myself, since only one of my injuries listed is self-inflicted (silly toenail), or if I've just been really lucky.

Edit: Oh man, and at one point, I thought I had a bit of testicular torsion going on. I was freaking out pretty bad. A rather unpleasant ultrasound of my testicles revealed it was a hydrocele. A couple of weeks later, the pain was gone, everything seemed to be sitting right, and my leftie was still safe. I have never been so relieved over anything else in my life, to be completely honest.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol nathan I didn't mean to even like that, I missed as I clicked Quote XD

And now I forgot why I was gonna quote you

Edit - out of curiosity, what happened to you as a baby that they had to drill into your leg?  What kind of illness were you suffering from?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 13, 2012)

Split my ass open when i was 9.
I was climbing on the vanity in the bathroom to get shampoo of the top of the shower, I slipped and landed on the tap of the bathtub.

I split my chin open on a ripstick.
I borke my little to by getting it caught in a car door.
Dislocated my jaw, by getting hit in the face with a plastic bag with cans of coke in it, they left me knocked out on the ground.
I have TMJ or TMD, known as temporo-manjibular-joint-disorder, from the above, causes lock jaw and my jaw to slide in and out of place.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel as if it would be really awkward to like a post here. I LIKE THE FACT YOU ALMOST DIED 3 TIMES.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what the illness was. Whatever it was, I was extremely dehydrated, so my blood vessels were collapsing. It was bad enough that they had brought the priest in, basically anticipating that I was going to die. There are a couple of theories as to how I got as bad as I did before anything happened, but I won't place the blame anywhere without solid fact. In the end, I'm fine, alive, and function perfectly fine.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 13, 2012)

Alright, I keep bringing it up, so a part of me apparently wants to tell the story.
Suppose after being here four years I might as well tell you people about it.
I was born with a condition called spina bifida. 
Most kids born with this condition never walk. 
Most of those who do have to use leg braces or crutches of some sort.
But I was extremely lucky in a number of ways. 
Being born by c-section, in one of the leading hospitals for neonatal neurosurgery in the world, and taken care of by a team of incredible surgeons. 
So I walk normally. You can't even tell that I have a problem most of the time. I've had a lot of people laugh in my face when I mentioned having back trouble because it's that unnoticeable. 
My first surgery (to move the spinal cord back within the spine and close the wound) was at seven days old. 
The next was at twelve years when I started getting tall. you see, the scar tissue from the first surgery was entwined or 'tethered' in the nerves, and stretching my spinal cord like a rubber band. Less than a month after that surgery I shot up four inches in height.
And technically speaking this procedure should have been repeated some time before my 20s. 
It makes me look rather stocky because I'm supposed to be about three inches taller. That's how much the nerves are being stretched right now. 
When I mention that I'm hurting, this is usually the cause of it.
It hasn't stopped me from doing many things. Though the Army wouldn't take me, and I was never allowed to play football (two things expected of the boys in my family) I still went into the family business, building houses. Finished more than 100 before the housing market in the US collapsed.  

Eventually I'll probably have to accept being called "disabled".
And eventually if I don't have this problem corrected the nerves are likely to snap, and I'll wind up in a wheelchair or dead. 
But it's just one more thing I've railed against for years, and don't intend to stop any time soon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 13, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Alright, I keep bringing it up, so a part of me apparently wants to tell the story.
> Suppose after being here four years I might as well tell you people about it.
> I was born with a condition called spina bifida.
> Most kids born with this condition never walk.
> ...


Wow...That sucks cuz of the disease but that's amazing you can walk. I applaud you good sir.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

@*Vulpes Abnocto* that must suck, being something you were born with and not knowing when it might endanger your way of life must be really though... I once studied a case that happened sometimes to babies which was them being born with an extension of the spinal cord, forming kinda like a tail, but from what I recall that didn't damage the baby seeing as it'd be cut off soon.

Well, I hope it doesnt make you lose or your legs or worse. =S


----------



## nasune (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, I remembered some of my other, more amusing, accidents, such as the time when I hung from a rooftop, only to realise there was a beehive right in front of me (little buggers didn't like me, at all). This caused me to have some kind of attack a week later, when another bee stung me. Which was a nuisance considering the fact that I was on my bike at the time and couldn't get any air (my face was grey, and my lips were blue when I finally came home).
Then there was the time that I smashed my face into a radiator, which left a small triangular scar just above my nose (this might not seem funny on its own, but the faces of those that panic are always funny to see), and the time that my cat had a fit (he's epileptic) and tried to take a chunk out of my arm. Fortunately there's so much scarring on my arms (partially due to blood thinners) that it's impossible to discern what caused what, but it took far too long (a month and a half) to heal (I mean I could walk three weeks after I broke my leg, and part of the bones in my leg were shattered).
There was also the time that I actually got kicked in the face by a sheep, we were trimming its claws when it decided it didn't want to play anymore and gave me a nice wound just below my eye.
And the last time I had an injury that was amusing was last year, when we decided to go snowboarding for the first time. The people there were already looking at me (might be because of the way that I was dressed, or because of the fact that I was litterally being dragged by one of those snow lifts, I don't really know) but when I was on top of the slope for the last time I decided to see how fast I could go. This wouldn't be a problem if not for two little facts: It was indoors, and I don't know how to stop (I fell over all before I reached six feet the other times). So what happened was that I miraculously missed everyone in the hall, only to smash into the window at the end. This led to my disability to use my right knee for a couple of weeks, though, to be fair, that knee was fucked long before that (during the surgery to insert a rod into my leg).

Most of the other injuries that I can remember were of the garden variety (Getting baseballs thrown in my face, smashing my head in during a faulty salto, nearly drowning, etc.), and, while this doesn't really count as an injury, I currently have an ear infection that's been lasting for over a year now (and a couple before that, going back for about half a decade) that currently makes me feel like half of my face is dunked in acid, though it's really only a problem when I want to sleep (sad part is that it's not even the worst that it's ever been, there has been a time that I actually had blood coming from my ears).

And Vulpes (I don't know how to do the @ thingy, and I can't be  arsed to look it up, so meh, screw it), you are planning to correct it right? 'Twould be a shame to lose the ability to walk, or worse, now, after fighting so long.


----------

